# flouro



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

What is the best flouro carbon line to use bassing.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bass Pro Shops XPS flourocarbon.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

With out a dought my favorite is Seaguar I have been fishing the 10-12 lb size without any problems. Sat I boated a 4 lb largemouth on a shakeyehead with 10 lb and it worked great. There is a great diffrence with the feel of the fluoro from mono I could feel me bait slidig through the weeds.

MARK


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

bass pro is good, i use trilene now due to it's availability. p-line halo is pretty good for baitcasters. alittle too stiff for spinning gear though. haven't really felt the need to try any of the other brands. trilene 100% flouro. has been getting the job done without a hitch.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

put on 10lb xps floro on my spinning rod this sat and took it off before the tourny was over. the floro was much stiffer than the mono i am used to and didnt handle nearly as well as i had hoped. as far as floro goes(im not a fan as you can tell) xps has been better than the others i have tried.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Not P-line Evolution for spinning reels.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I like Gamma.


----------



## seapro (Sep 25, 2007)

I read somewhere that you never fill a spinning outfit more then 3/4 of the way with fluoro. 
Started doing it that way and have not had any problems since.


----------



## fishinfool21 (Jan 8, 2008)

depends on how you are fishing i don't like fluro but fishing braid with a fluro leader works great you get sensitivity and you can still see your line


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

seapro said:


> I read somewhere that you never fill a spinning outfit more then 3/4 of the way with fluoro.
> Started doing it that way and have not had any problems since.


Good advice. Thats what this site is all about. Thanks i'll have to try that.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

I've been using P-Line floroclear for a couple years and it's pretty good line. I also have a couple spinning reels with 10lb. braid with a floro leader for Erie. I like the braid when I fish deep water for better hook-ups because of no stretch.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responce.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been using cabelas brand floro this year and love it. The price is right and it's performing very well. I think I got 600yds for under 20 bucks.


----------

